# Davefrombc's birthday is coming up and.....



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I want to take him out for wing's or something just like last year. I would like to know if anyone is interested.  Yes it is I, and yes it has been awhile. I have been very busy lounging in my pool, camping and a ton of other stuff.*


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

im in!! im in


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

You can count me in, if i'm able to be there. Dave and Kathie were the first 2 members of this forum that I met in person.

Steve


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Uh oh, trouble sure is a good name for ya


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i will check my schedule.............lol........and remember please, no hot hot wings...i have to drive back with him..........


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ya jenifer............didn't quite kill him off last year so figured you need to kick the cat again?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL you guys ....I'll be there ....
Will there be a cake with candles  ..and will you need a burning permit this time ... 
.Kathie.. does Dave like chilli ......


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When are you planning this?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

no chilli for dave. white rice no sauce only. boiled chicken no sauce either. water to drink.


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Let me know when , and i will see if i can make it,
I think i need to meet the cheeky one LOL


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well his actuall birthday is Thursday, but it is up to him if he wants it Friday or Saturday or even Sunday. Come on Dave and let me know which day you would like. As YES, I will be making a cake, just like last year. I think we omitted the candles as I don't make very large cakes. LOL*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*If I can put my 2 cents in, Friday would be the best for me really.*


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I had planned on letting it pass quietly, but it seems Trouble won't allow it . Friday or Saturday is as good as any as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*You know me and birthdays, I wanted to throw a large suprise birthday with shots of tequila, jell-o shots and decorations, but figured you might wants something a bit smaller.*

*So we will need a date, time and a place so I can make reservation's. It doesn't have to be wing's, anywhere you want.*


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Let the partiers decide .. The excuse will attend


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i hear the turf hotel is good!...............


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

there is a boston pizza right close to the surrey central skytrain, that may be convenient for those coming from town...........food is always good there.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I could do Boston Pizza. BUT, since it will be all adults, can't we do a pub?*


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *I could do Boston Pizza. BUT, since it will be all adults, can't we do a pub?*


Hey Jen...beeen missing your multi coloured posts and tomatoes .
Glad you crawled out of your pool to help organize this .

Boston Pizza serves booze


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i was just trying to think of what is close to transit for those taking it. doesnt matter to me......i have a designated driver...lol
you know surrey better than me.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well my husband is going to come this time, and no children. It wasn't my kids that matter as much as other people's. lol Hmmm, should we drag him to the bar and make him dance all night. Can you do the sprinkler Dave. ROFLMFAO

Maybe I will drink all night long. LOL*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*My husband says we should go to Shanks. It is near the queensborough bridge. Large pub with tons of screens if there is anything on. Saturday sounds much better for traffic and such.*


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

whatever you decide. i guess there is a skytrain close by we can give rides too/from/. can you make reservations in a pub? or will it be take your chances. will you be dancing on the tables Jen?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Depends where we go. I did alot of it last weekend camping. We did the sprinkler and a few other's. Could we get Dave into a place with music? ROFLMFAO I think I have a sitter for the night. lol*


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I can take most types of music, but don't ask me to dance. That ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*ROFLMAO Well I have a sitter for Saturday as Don wanted to come this time.*


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you can have all the music you want.....dave can't hear it anyway............


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Rather than have a "birthday party" for me , how about taking a little more time to organise a BCA dinner gathering for all who'd like to attend? Get input here and choose the place and time most popular among those who respond .


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds good to me.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*We can do that as well. And today is your actual birthday so*

Happy Birthday 2 U


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

wow.. how time flies ~~

Happy Birthday to you, Dave~~


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*So Dave come on, I need to know. I have a sitter but am I making you a cake or not?*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah dave come on!!! lol


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Young Fella!!!!
Cheers!!
Don


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL .. Must be blonde . I already said Friday or Saturday is fine with me . All I need is the time and place and the party excuse will be there.. Thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dave!!! What would I do without ya  or I should say my computers and I.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I know the feeling, my computer's Dave is very familair with as well. I have Telus coming over tomorrow for 6 hours. I said to just have the neighbor check on him. So is it a dinner? I am going to just make a time and place then. We have a pub here that has changed hands and apparently is getting popular. My neighbor's daughter works there.*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Boston Pizza it is, 600-7488 King George in king's crossing. 5pm.*


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

see you later. i left a message for tom and bill.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I started drinking already. Just kidding. LOL*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Have fun everyone. I just found out we have a family birthday dinner to go to tonight Would rather hang out with some fishy people instead but...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Know you just want to see me again don't you. ROFLMAO Ok so I have had a few, shoot me.*


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

How was it? It was one of the rare saturdays I had to work, so I couldn't make it


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*We will make another one. It was nice and for me as I haven't seen Dave or Kathy for awhile.*


----------

